# Critter Space Pod



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I was doing some browsing on amazon while waiting for my next class to start and I came across the Critter Space Pod. I've never seen these in pet stores so I'm not 100% sure of the size compared to a rattie. I was really thinking about getting one, but before I do I have some questions. Does anyone have one of these? Do they come in any other colors besides the teal and purple or the green and yellow? How big are your rats compared to one if you have one? I have a pretty large male (Toast) who still seems to be stuck in the growing phase. (I need to post some before and after pictures of my rats sometime soon.)

Here's a link to the space pod on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Lixit-Critter-Space-Pod-Large/dp/B002X2NBNQ


----------



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

I won't be much help :/ because I don't have one, but I've heard many rats love it. I've been meaning to get one soon.. The measurements on Amazon look pretty big and the rating are really good. If toast doesn't fit your other rats at least will, but I'm sure he'll fit. I know some people on here have it in their cages, so I would just wait for them to reply


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I have an XL Savic Sputnik (UK name) that my boys absolutely love. It's a pleasantly tight squeeze for my three fully grown males (see avatar) and they frequently all squish into it to sleep for hours so it can't be that uncomfortable!

I just measured it and it's 11" between each "leg". I wasn't sure how the measurements on your link were taken, but it looks to be the same sort of size. 

I also have a much smaller version, not too sure on the exact measurements of that one because it's not even within reach right now because it's too small for even one of my boys. I bought it when I bought my youngest boy, and it was perfect for him as a baby, but not so much now. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I have one 

All three of my rats can fit in it. I have two who are about a year and a half and another who is around six months to give you an estimate. It was a little smaller than I had expected and it might look really tiny but they can all three fit nicely and they love to snuggle together. They love it. Barely sleep anywhere else now. Sorry for crappy phone pictures, but:

http://i763.photobucket.com/albums/xx276/GeoControl/IMG_2374_zpsc9bb32ae.jpeg
http://i763.photobucket.com/albums/xx276/GeoControl/IMG_5718_zpse99dc011.jpeg
http://i763.photobucket.com/albums/xx276/GeoControl/IMG_8911_zpsa6ee30a2.jpeg
And bonus foot pic  http://i763.photobucket.com/albums/xx276/GeoControl/IMG_9841_zps46cf9449.jpeg


----------



## Siringo (May 7, 2012)

Definitely get a space pod (large)! Three of my females can fit into one, so it will be fine for one or two males. It is easily one of their favorite items no matter where I put it. I have never seen it in other colors though.


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

My boys all love their space pod. Im sure your boy will fit as 2 of my almost fully grown boys can easily fit in together 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Boys need to be clever about how they use the space pod though...although my three do generally fit in it comfortably, Badger does try to test its limits...










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

I would definitely recommend one! I only have one, so I rotate it between the boys and girls and it is the favorite of both groups. I would say that is would fit 2 large males or 3 average females comfortably (but do rats ever sleep "comfortably"?) I belief the US brand only comes in that color, but I would think if you get a different version of it you should be able to find other color variations. Maybe if you get an overseas shipment.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I was checking out someone that makes hammocks, etc. that someone mentioned in another thread and she sells the space pods. She's based in the UK, and I estimated my shipping charges to be $12, so with the cost of the pod, like $20... BUT she sells the different colors.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

My rats LOVE their space pods and I love seeing how many will cram themselves into one.

Since it is cold here now I line them with fleece - but in the summer they are also cooler than fleece hammocks.

I currently have 5 and they are all teal and purple.

You should get some for sure!!!!


----------

